# Trinidad (Cuba) Robusto T Cigar Review - Trinidad got these right!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

For those who think Trinidad has lost it ever since the days of the Diplomaticos, think again. The robusto T is a mid-to-full body cigar, very crea...

Read the full review here: Trinidad (Cuba) Robusto T Cigar Review - Trinidad got these right!


----------

